# sand pit cat toilet



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Has anyone successfully created some kind of outdoor cat toilet? I often read that cats are drawn to children's sand pits and wondered if providing one would be a good idea? I am hoping to cat proof the back garden and would love to have one clear area to clear of poop rather than having to scout around all the borders hunting for the stuff.
Any ideas??


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

I am planning to do exactly this - in part of the space in the far corder of the garden vacated by the old shed.

My plan, if you could call it that, is to dig out a level bed, surround with cut-up wooden posts from under said old shed, put some of the black weed control cloth over it and then lay down about 20cm (9 inches) of playground sand. B&Q were selling 4x20kg bags for either £5 or £10 (can't exactly recall) at one point, I think. Should need about 20 bags I guess.


----------



## chiquita (Jun 13, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Has anyone successfully created some kind of outdoor cat toilet? I often read that cats are drawn to children's sand pits and wondered if providing one would be a good idea? I am hoping to cat proof the back garden and would love to have one clear area to clear of poop rather than having to scout around all the borders hunting for the stuff.
> Any ideas??


Now that is a brilliant idea ! I'm a new kitty mom and intend to let Gucci out when she's ready if she wants to, and I have the old kids blue ridged sand pit which I have tried to sell with no success.. so that sounds a really good use for it. Thanks


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

if you are worried about scouting around the garden looking for poo then put some used litter in one spot. i do this in my cat pen, because it is on grass i had one of my cats using the grass so i put used litter on the earth and encouraged him to use the earth instead and it worked


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

incidentally if you find someone who is reliable in catproofing a garden can you let me know?


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

i guess it could work, we had a litter tray in our garden that mine use  failing that you could borrow jake and he`ll seek out all the yummy cat cookies and help remove them for you? :lol:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

my step dad is in the process of making one


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

jenny armour said:


> incidentally if you find someone who is reliable in catproofing a garden can you let me know?


I did contact Goldleaf who advertise on here but got back a very lukewarm response! I am now going down the DIY path with the help of my decorator....but I dont think he would want to travel to Derbyshire!
Cat proofing a garden
This thread over on Puurs shows a DIY option which someone kindly posted, there have also been some great suggestions given on this board too.


----------



## LittlePixie (Jul 19, 2011)

I didnt do it on purpose but my kittens started using my daughters as a toilet so I had to chuck all the sand away. it was really really smelly! im not sure it wouldnt just pong your garden out


----------

